# Yes, I'm still alive....



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Fellas,

What the heck has been going on. Sorry I've been away....lots happening. Baby, hunting, starting a busines, blah blah blah..... Heres a pictorial of my life these days.....LOL


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Been baby hunting, huh?

Looks like you caught you a good 'un!

Nice pics.

WM


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

You were gone? :buttkick:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Yeh, I know, it's a tough life but someone has to do it. :smt023

:smt1099


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Who are you, again? :smt033


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

2400 said:


> You were gone? :buttkick:


How did I know you were going to say that........:numbchuck:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Boy, your name does ring a bell but my hearing sucks. Who are you again?:mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Man!!! What a warm reception.....LOL

Tonisaw, aren't you a photographer??? I'm getting back into that hobby (for me anyway) after about a 10-12 absence. Just bought a Canon 20d and couple lenses....


----------



## Lucky7 (Nov 7, 2007)

That is a beautiful baby you have there. That being said, I am not in the market for any children right now, however that chocolate lab is gorgeous. How long did it take you to train him/her to be your hunting companion?


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Hey Stranger,*

That's a good lookin' boy ya got there. Man, your pup got big too.
Looks like your living the good life. What sort of business ya starting, Decoys or other Duck hunting gear of some sort ? What ever it is ... GOOD LUCK !

Great pic's, looks like your doing just fine ... :smt023


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Lucky7 said:


> however that chocolate lab is gorgeous. How long did it take you to train him/her to be your hunting companion?


Hey jw, Lucky7 is new, don't turn him into your next decoy like you did the last guy that called Coop a lab. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lucky7 (Nov 7, 2007)

Todd said:


> Hey jw, Lucky7 is new, don't turn him into your next decoy like you did the last guy that called Coop a lab. :mrgreen:


Oh man, let me apologize now! I am sorry for mis-labeling your particular breed of dog. I should know these things, as my girl is a Vet! Now that I know that your pup is not a lab, what is it?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Welcome back JW. The boy looks like he is growing like a weed. That's good. Cooper looks like he's ready for the hunt anytime.:smt033


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Lucky7 said:


> Oh man, let me apologize now! I am sorry for mis-labeling your particular breed of dog. I should know these things, as my girl is a Vet! Now that I know that your pup is not a lab, what is it?


If I recall corectly, he's a Chesapeake Bay Retriever.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Cute kid, good looking dog, well two out of three ain't bad.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Don't sweat it Lucky, every body does it. Hes a Chesapeake, and yup he LIVES to hunt. Yeah, hopefully JJ takes after his momma in the looks dept......LOL

Lowdrift - it's a waterfowl hunting, and retriever training equipment store basically. Still working on the website.....don't want to spam, if you're interested, shoot me a PM...


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Todd said:


> If I recall corectly, he's a Chesapeake Bay Retriever.


He wants to be a Lab when he grows up. :watching:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

2400 said:


> He wants to be a Lab when he grows up. :watching:


:anim_lol::anim_lol:
Thems fightin words!!!!! LOL:buttkick::buttkick:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> :anim_lol::anim_lol:
> Thems fightin words!!!!! LOL:buttkick::buttkick:


Coop is the right color though. :butthead::butthead:


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Lowdrift - it's a waterfowl hunting, and retriever training equipment store basically. Still working on the website.....don't want to spam, if you're interested, shoot me a PM...


 PM sent. 
I think you should post your new business site up on the forum, that should be a "perk" for being a mod & putting up with us knuckle heads...
:mrgreen:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

OK, I'm glad you finally showed up! Great lookin' kid and dog! Hang in there with us. Like Lowdrift said, post your business. We may wanna' buy something! :smt023


----------

